# Which boxing gloves ?



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

i am planning on getting some boxing gloves but tbh dont know which weight gloves to get.

can anyone reccomend so decent fairly cheap gloves.

also does quality of wraps matter as i have seen some on ebay for 99p, would it be worth while getting some better brander wraps thanks


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ive probably used every type ever made over the years.The best in terms of comfort, and "feel" are Cleto Reyes.they are usually the nost expensive too, but worth it.I got my last pair on ebay, 4/5 years ago for £90ish.wraps are all the same imho.regarding weight, 12ozare fine for sparring, if yuor goona fight, then you may use 10/14oz.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

What are you using your gloves for?

Normally for heavy sparring people use 16oz gloves, most of us use 12 where I train which are also good as they hurt a bit more, gets you used to being hit.

12-14 good for bag work also.

Basically agree with essexboy. I use Twins I love them, they are great 12oz gloves don't need wraps with them nice feel.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replys guys I supose wraps ain't very expensive so I'll get what I can from my local sports shop.

Regarding gloves I an just going to use them for pad and bag work MABY sparring if I can train with a group of lads at the gym. Tbh 90£ is to expensive at the minute but I will take your advice and get some 12oz gloves thanks


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

erm I would try to avoid the really cheap hand wraps. I bought some off ebay and they are so thin there's no point using them. Get some Lonsdale wraps from sportsworld (2.99/3.99?).

Also I would go for 16 Ounce gloves. That way you can use them for the bag without hurting your hands, and also use them for sparring.

I use 14 Ounce gloves for bag work and 16 Ounce for sparring.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I alternate between 16oz Everlast gloves and 4oz Blitzsport MMA gloves for bag work at my gym. Just use the mma ones at mma....obviously. Handwraps? Get the black and yellow Lonsdale glove type from sportsworld.


----------

